# Sub-Contractors not acting professional



## davidson (Jan 31, 2014)

I am a gc. and I use a lot of subs like plumbers, electricians roofers and so on. Some of the subs are friends or could be in-laws that have sheetrock or roofing businesses. I have noticed on quite a few occasions they use foul language and I know the customer hears it. Sometimes they will smoke while they work (outside) and I do not want the customers to see them smoking a cigarette. I just dont think it looks good at the job site. I am afraid to say anything to them because I dont want them to think I am trying to be a jerk. Does anyone have any advice.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

You're the only one that can alter the behavior - The subs are not going to police themselves.

In a few regards , ya you're being a dick, as that's pretty standard behavior. At least to them.

It's your Job, your "presence" and your customers.... you have to set the expectations and follow through when not met.... It's up to you.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Options 

1. Tell them a few customers have mentioned it over the years, more so recently and you want to end it on your jobsites as referrals and reputation is the biggest part of your business opportunity and it is bad for the kind of business you want to be known for. 

2. Fuggedaboudit

3. Tell them it bothers you when the customer is within earshot and eyesight because you do not know whether the customers are ok with it and don't want to upset your relationship.

4. Lay down the law. This is how it needs to be going forward. You can give a reason or not give a reason.

I can't imagine anyone not understanding due care when a customer is around. If so, you have to question their judgement

You can try the gentle approach first and if that doesn't work you can always escalate your intensity towards it.

Good luck with it


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

I dont allow smoking, cussing, shirts off, neck tats ect. I tell them the first time we meet, and one warning. I dont scream and yell I just explain theres hacks and then the level of work I do. I have got tons of work and comments about how clean I am ,that and quality work will keep you busy. Its your business how do you want it to look? I have had a few gripe when told to go pick up a cg butt outta the yard and I dont care its my name on the job when its over and it will be my way, good subs understand the diff. if you have to keep saying something maybe time to look for a new sub..


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

bob hutson said:


> I dont allow smoking, cussing, shirts off, neck tats ect. I tell them the first time we meet, and one warning. I dont scream and yell I just explain theres hacks and then the level of work I do. I have got tons of work and comments about how clean I am ,that and quality work will keep you busy. Its your business how do you want it to look? I have had a few gripe when told to go pick up a cg butt outta the yard and I dont care its my name on the job when its over and it will be my way, good subs understand the diff. if you have to keep saying something maybe time to look for a new sub..


Looks aren't important, behaviour is, my best tech had tattoo sleeves and smoked but he didn't swear or throw butts in the yard.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Looks aren't important, behaviour is, my best tech had tattoo sleeves and smoked but he didn't swear or throw butts in the yard.




Having or not having tattoos doesn't make you good or bad at your job, but when working in a nice middle or upper class home it can make homeowners feel uncomfortable. Tattoos don't bother me, but if you have them on your neck or face then yeah I am judging you and your life decisions.


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

I have tattoos, they are covered on the job I work for alot of older folks that would be freaking out with a guy that looks like jesse james. and like it or not first impressions still count.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mrcharles said:


> Having or not having tattoos doesn't make you good or bad at your job, but when working in a nice middle or upper class home it can make homeowners feel uncomfortable. Tattoos don't bother me, but if you have them on your neck or face then yeah I am judging you and your life decisions.


Judging people based on tattoos isn't restricted to middle or upper class, manners, attitude abd charisma trump tats.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tell them to grow a good beard.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

If a "GC" told me I couldn't smoke I'd tell them to F off. I don't need their work anyways and they're lucky I even work for them in the first place. I'm not even much of a tobacco smoker anyways but, still won't be telling me what to do. They don't own me as much as they think they do. I do exactly what I want when I want. Simple.

Besides I smoke in the back of my cube van. Not like I'm gonna light up in the house and flick butts on the floor. I have some class.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

im not a smoker, but I don't think smoking outside the house is a big deal....you may be going overboard on this one.......im sure some customers may be offended by it, but those are the customers who are offended by anyone

I wouldn't allow the swearing.....make it a new policy and put signs up in a few places on the jobsite......many of my customers have little kids around, so I would never consider swearing around them.....


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

For smoking common sense rules such as no smoking where it will blow in the house, hold on to your butt, etc., for swearing, not tolerated as it reflects poorly on your company and is crass to do in front of children and women (some women), for tats, there's tats and then there's tats.

I must say the biggest problems I've had with people have oftentimes been in direct correlation to the number of tattoos they've festooned their body with and as a result I'm uneasy being around someone who's sporting a lot of them; I've known some really nice people with them and some of the biggest aholes that have ever walked, more of the latter than the former. You have a heavily tatted crew member, that reflects on your company and I'll guarantee you will make a lot of your customers very uncomfortable. To the statement that always surfaces, 'it doesn't matter!' if it didn't matter why did you do it? If you have a sub you like and trust who's heavily tattooed they should have the courtesy to keep 'em covered up. If they can't or won't I'd be looking for another sub and be ready for a fight when the subject is raised.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

You're the GC. You set the tone and the parameters for behavior. You're not their friend (at work). You're their boss. If you want certain behaviors from them, or for certain behaviors to cease, you act like the boss and make that happen. If you don't feel comfortable doing that, then perhaps being in charge of a jobsite isn't a comfortable role for you. Just being a competent lead trade isn't enough to be a successful GC. You've got to move to the next level. And that involves being the bad guy sometimes. More than "sometimes".


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

mrcharles said:


> Having or not having tattoos doesn't make you good or bad at your job, but when working in a nice middle or upper class home it can make homeowners feel uncomfortable. Tattoos don't bother me, but if you have them on your neck or face then yeah I am judging you and your life decisions.


 Very well said.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Rio said:


> For smoking common sense rules such as no smoking where it will blow in the house, hold on to your butt, etc., for swearing, not tolerated as it reflects poorly on your company and is crass to do in front of children and women (some women), for tats, there's tats and then there's tats.
> 
> I must say the biggest problems I've had with people have oftentimes been in direct correlation to the number of tattoos they've festooned their body with and as a result I'm uneasy being around someone who's sporting a lot of them; I've known some really nice people with them and some of the biggest aholes that have ever walked, more of the latter than the former. You have a heavily tatted crew member, that reflects on your company and I'll guarantee you will make a lot of your customers very uncomfortable. To the statement that always surfaces, 'it doesn't matter!' if it didn't matter why did you do it? If you have a sub you like and trust who's heavily tattooed they should have the courtesy to keep 'em covered up. If they can't or won't I'd be looking for another sub and be ready for a fight when the subject is raised.


 Very well said- especially the second paragraph.
Stephen.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

You set the precedent day 1 with every sub and every hand, and so do they. My MEPs are very professional, prompt and do what they say they are going to do. I dont need to explain any rules to them, they already do those things in their own business. We work together, and they set that precedent with me by doing the above. I answer questions, take care of carpentry they need done or make sure one of my carpenters is there. Thats about it. 

Drywall, paint, tile not so much. I sub about 90% of our paint and drywall, just have one painter on payroll. The drywall sub is very good, but his crew needs some enforcement at times. Had one dude roll up with a shirt about jacked up trucks and tatooed bitches. He got sent to the house to get a new shirt. Had several other instances like this with various trades. I dont care who it is, its my project, my rules and I am not shy about that. I fired my best friend who had worked for me for sometime without much hesitation.

The work, its quality and professionalism is the most important thing to me. Seems to work, we stay busy with good paying work. 

Tattoos aren't a big deal to me, as long as they arent offensive. Ive only told one sub to cover his arms, and he did. One of my best hands has two tats that show, a Texas tat on his calf and a cross on his arm. I havent heard any complaints. 

Cigarettes? I put a can with sand in it. Thats shere they smoke. I find butts I find who smokes the brand and they clean the jobsite to my satisfaction or they kick rocks, sub or hand. It doesnt happen. My leads are as big a dick as I am about it because thats their job. Just have some class and feild strip or put it in the can.

Alcohol or signs of alcohol or drugs on the job, immediate termination. 

No dogs.

Clean up after yourself. 

Never spit tobacco on my deck or slab.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I will say this about tattoos. As a worker, I don't believe it matters but as a salesmen, yes.

One of my workers who will be with me at the homeshow next week has full sleeves on his arm. I told him he will need to wear a long sleeve shirt under his company polo.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I will say this about tattoos. As a worker, I don't believe it matters but as a salesmen, yes.
> 
> One of my workers who will be with me at the homeshow next week has full sleeves on his arm. I told him he will need to wear a long sleeve shirt under his company polo.


Depends on the tat. Sleeves I can see your point. 

My buddy has a Eagle, Globe and Anchor tat on his arm with USMC right above it. That would definitely SELL some jobs down here. :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a few basic rules if you're working for me, spelled out on the first day.

Smokers - Smoke away from the house and DO NOT throw butts on the ground. Every time I catch you flicking a butt it's costing you $20. I smoke and I got into a habit many years ago of putting the butts in my left pants pocket. My wife gets pissed when I forget to take them out and she does laundry :blink:.

Language - No swearing (unless you hit yourself with a hammer) or racially insensitive talk. I had to fire an excellent installer once because he wouldn't quit talking about 'Them damn Mexicans' around a HO.

Tats - I don't have a problem with them unless they're on your face/neck/knuckles or if they're vulgar. I've used guys with full sleeves who were very good at their trade and a pleasure to deal with - Thoughtful, considerate, well spoken. I've also used guys who were 100% opposite, so that's an ongoing dilemma for me. FWIW I don't have any tats.

My job, my rules, however I try not to be a dick about it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

66 Shelby said:


> I have a few basic rules if you're working for me, spelled out on the first day.
> 
> Smokers - Smoke away from the house and DO NOT throw butts on the ground. Every time I catch you flicking a butt it's costing you $20. I smoke and I got into a habit many years ago of putting the butts in my left pants pocket. My wife gets pissed when I forget to take them out and she does laundry :blink:.
> 
> ...


Well said, except the cussing. :laughing:

Do you mean you try and restrict cussing on an unoccupied site? No homeowner's? I definitely break that rule. :laughing:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

rex said:


> If a "GC" told me I couldn't smoke I'd tell them to F off. I don't need their work anyways and they're lucky I even work for them in the first place. I'm not even much of a tobacco smoker anyways but, still won't be telling me what to do. They don't own me as much as they think they do. I do exactly what I want when I want. Simple.
> 
> Besides I smoke in the back of my cube van. Not like I'm gonna light up in the house and flick butts on the floor. I have some class.


So you do not work for GC's? :laughing:

Not to pick you out, but if you are only going to do what you want to do, then why would a GC have anything to do with you? You would never get the call once that reputation and attitude get out there in the real world of contracting. 

I am one of the easiest GC's to work for, but I still run the show...every last detail. I could care less if anyone smokes, as long as it isn't in a home, or throw butts or anything else on the ground.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Do you mean you try and restrict cussing on an unoccupied site? No homeowner's? I definitely break that rule. :laughing:


Only problem with that is, it's far too common for most of us that the mouth can outrun the brain, and words you're in the habit of using slip out even when you know better.

I have a general policy against cussing. I can rip you a new one easily without using a single foul word. :glare:


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Well said, except the cussing. :laughing:
> 
> Do you mean you try and restrict cussing on an unoccupied site? No homeowner's? I definitely break that rule. :laughing:


On new stuff it's different, but I rarely do anything new nowadays. I'm talking about owner occupied sites. It's a different animal and one that I prefer dealing with (yeah, I'm retarded :laughing.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I know lots of guys who piss outside, but doesn't mean it's a good idea at a job-site...

There's only one party paying EVERYONE including the GC, and that's the customer... If they're offended by smoking, swearing or other behaviors, ignoring them and "doing what you want" is not only disrespectful, but a good way to pretty much guarantee no referrals...

It's interesting that the customer is looked at crossed eyed for not liking that but the ones doing it are in the clear...

I guess what it comes down to is if a customer said to you before hiring you that they don't want smoking inside, or course behavior, whether it's because they have kids or don't want to endure that throughout a project, would you do your best to be respectful of that, or tell them to pound salt and that no one tells you what to do?

I don't see that any different than a GC asking the same... The GC is the point of contact for complaints... can't blame them for not wanting to have to deal with it...

A good rule of thumb IMHO, is if you wouldn't do it in front of a kid, don't do it in front of a customer...


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the OP's problem is how to handle this issue w/ existing subs which will defn be more difficult Explaining how your company has a professional appearance b/c that is what the customers (of yours) has appreciated, may be the best method of getting them to clean up their act. 

I'm small time, but on the first day of a new hire I explain the rules about not smoking and clean appearance/cussing on the jobsite.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Only problem with that is, it's far too common for most of us that the mouth can outrun the brain, and words you're in the habit of using slip out even when you know better.
> 
> I have a general policy against cussing. I can rip you a new one easily without using a single foul word. :glare:


I see the point, but I dont personally have that problem. I dont cuss in front of ladys and kids, I wont cuss infront of my mom and I wouldnt infront of yours. As far as the jobsite, I have never cussed infront of a client. The couple times I have heard a sub or hand do it when they were around is rare, simple reprimand. 

A simple rule I have always followed is never assume there is not someone around the corner. So I cuss quietly :laughing:

Another big no no for me is yellers. If you have to yell then GTFO. :no:


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

to the op I dont see it as being an azz its part of how your business looks as a whole, I had to fire a guy cause he just would not stop flipping butts, it made me a guy short but these people had just sold a farm for 3 million and the ho wife was hinting about next job being a kitchen remod. sometimes you have to decide how you want your business to be.


----------



## mk5065 (May 25, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Looks aren't important, behaviour is, my best tech had tattoo sleeves and smoked but he didn't swear or throw butts in the yard.


I agree. One of my most trusted guys has both arms sleeved with tattoos and he always produces and treats my customers with respect. I've had clean cut pretty boys with attitudes and only last a week.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Just tell them the rules. There's nothing to discuss. If a sub can't follow the rules it's their last job. If an employee can't then send him home for the day.

That's not being an ass; it's being the boss.


----------



## Mississippi (Jan 3, 2013)

Did a couple of projects for the Latter Day Saint Church a few years ago. Everyone working on the projects had to sign an agreement not to use any type of tobacco, or profanity while on the job sites. 

That was the first time I had ever encountered anything like that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rex said:


> If a "GC" told me I couldn't smoke I'd tell them to F off. I don't need their work anyways and they're lucky I even work for them in the first place. I'm not even much of a tobacco smoker anyways but, still won't be telling me what to do. They don't own me as much as they think they do. I do exactly what I want when I want. Simple. Besides I smoke in the back of my cube van. Not like I'm gonna light up in the house and flick butts on the floor. I have some class.


I will never have to worry about guys like you. Nor would I ever get a chance to see your work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You can be the best phucking sub contractor in the world, but I better like you and get along with you, if your going to be on one of my jobs. 

It's the "Golden Rule" the guy with the gold rules. Got to love the guys who think their indispensible.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> You can be the best phucking sub contractor in the world, but I better like you and get along with you, if your going to be on one of my jobs.
> 
> It's the "Golden Rule" the guy with the gold rules. Got to love the guys who think their indispensible.


No one is indispensable, sub or GC...but if your name is on my cheque I don't mind a few accommodations.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> No one is indispensable, sub or GC...but if your name is on my cheque I don't mind a few accommodations.


Just like I accommodate the HO. We all answer to someone. There are certain things I make damn sure I do as well. I don't micromanage and I am a prompt payer. I don't haggle price either. But usually if I'm throwing out rules they are important to the client and something I've agreed to as a condition.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Just like I accommodate the HO. We all answer to someone. There are certain things I make damn sure I do as well. I don't micromanage and I am a prompt payer. I don't haggle price either. But usually if I'm throwing out rules they are important to the client and something I've agreed to as a condition.


Does no visible tattoos make the list?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

No, tattoos have never been a problem for me, yet. This is Cali not too much is abnormal out here. It's things like smoking on the property, pissing in the bushes when there's a Porta potty. You need to be housebroken to work on my jobs. Some of the politest people I know have tats. Now if the tat said *********** and we were working on a brothers house it may be a problem.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A puppy dog and a butterfly! Now were talking. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Does no visible tattoos make the list?


Not mine. My stucco mans top finisher has tear drop tats on HIS FACE. 

I am a whore to the work and projects themselves. I want the work to be awesome, and I will make concessions at times for some of the bad asses.

Late, dirty work, scum bag behavior, ect... are deal breakers. Tats not so much.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

These are not “verbal” items for me. All my subs have signed a “Sub-Contractor Agreement” that states the items that will and will not be done on a Da Vinci job site. Some of my subs have been with me for 25 years and they smoke, drink, swear like a MF’er, piss in the bushes… but they know that won’t happen on my job.

I smoke, drink and swear like a MF’er (pissing in the bushes is a little crude for me), but not on the job! I used to not worry much about language, when the HO isn’t home – but there was that one time that I went on a 10 word terror about something – turned and there was the 10 year old kid that I didn’t know was home – no more.

Put it in writing and have them sign it. It’s you customer and site – you hired them – you can fire them! 

Rex, I love you man – your stories are really funny – but with your attitude – you would never work with me. Hope it works for you – I’m sure it does.

I don’t worry about tats. Some of my very conservative clients have kids that have tats. I’m not in favor, but I’ve never had it become an issue.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> A puppy dog and a butterfly! Now were talking. :laughing:


How about a nice colorfull tramp stamp on a lady plumber......:whistling


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Simple rule to follow:

Always assume there is a video camera on you and your crew and subs, and that there is a recording device capturing every word you say.

Inside someone's home I think the privacy rules are pretty lax on that. Just as they are with nanny-cams.

I spot cameras all the time on the high end stuff we do, and if they have the system already in place I'm sure they will not simply turn it off to make the contractors feel more comfortable.

PS: for the louder talking individuals, you can be sure that there is a Gladys Cravits as a neighbor who has nothing better to do than watch you all day as well.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Just tell them the rules. There's nothing to discuss. If a sub can't follow the rules it's their last job. If an employee can't then send him home for the day.
> 
> That's not being an ass; it's being the boss.


:thumbsup:

Not complicated.....nice and honest and simple.....honestly disclose terms... honestly enforce terms.


----------



## mtem (Feb 5, 2014)

I feel the work place is an area of respect. When slack is present it grows. Just imagine the psychological undertones that are then part of the package. It will make that precious vice even more special when they return to their own worlds.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

You boys make good sense with the cussing. Not how I came up, but might be time for a change.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My wife asked me "if I was fat and ugly would you have married me? I said "yes, but I would of never met you". Same with a sub, if you are a great sub with a bad attitude I will never get a chance to even know your a great sub or not, because of your attitude.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> How about a nice colorfull tramp stamp on a lady plumber......:whistling


I worked with a guy that had one of those... He was the "Blonde Bltch".... 

There are some things you can never unsee.


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

I know its off topic,lol you had a guy with a tramp stamp..:blink:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

JR Shepstone said:


> I worked with a guy that had one of those... He was the "Blonde Bltch"....
> 
> There are some things you can never unsee.


JR.....Boy.... You sure ruined my memory/image...... can't say thanks.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Jaws said:


> A simple rule I have always followed is never assume there is not someone around the corner.


That. Is an excellent rule. I offer this cautionary tale. 

A rule that I have religiously adhered to ever since that day, some 17 years ago, on the job where I caulking trim and listening to my Walkman. Before iPods. Back when we had to listen to the radio. With commercials. 

So I'm listening to my headphones, in the house with one other guy in the next room. Commercial comes on for DoubkeMint gum. Nice little jingle, so I sang along quite loudly. "Double your pleasure, double your fun." 

Keep in mind. No one else could hear the commercial. 

I didn't see the dear Christian older lady home owner walking up behind me. If I had, I certainly would not have followed that up with shouting (for the benefit of my friend in the next room), and while whirling around and doing my best version of Jim Carrey pelvic thrusts, "HAVE A THREESOME!!!" 

The look of shock mixed with puzzlement in her eyes still bothers me.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm a very likable guy, everyone enjoys my company. 

People wait for me, they end up working for me and they pay me.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> My wife asked me "if I was fat and ugly would you have married me? I said "yes, but I would of never met you". Same with a sub, if you are a great sub with a bad attitude I will never get a chance to even know your a great sub or not, because of your attitude.


That is a fantastic quote Mike… consider it stolen :laughing:


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

I was on a huge job for Bill cook, google cook medical, the guy kept going on about pudding tang in a mustang that drove by job,despite all my hand gestures to shut up he didnt. Bill his wife and daughter were on the other side of the wall..when they came around this was him, I had already moved to another area..you never know..js:clap::clap:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> JR.....Boy.... You sure ruined my memory/image...... can't say thanks.


Listen... I spared you guys all the details. It was worse. And I seen it. With my own eyes. 

My. God. The. Horror.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

66 Shelby said:


> I smoke and I got into a habit many years ago of putting the butts in my left pants pocket. My wife gets pissed when I forget to take them out and she does laundry :blink:.
> .


I do the same.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> You boys make good sense with the cussing. Not how I came up, but might be time for a change.


New construction ?
It's a construction site ! Get over it. But when it comes to H/Os and house rules. common sense comes into play. I Mind My manners.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> New construction ?
> It's a construction site ! Get over it. But when it comes to H/Os and house rules. common sense comes into play. Mind your manners.


Mostly additions, a lot of remodels, some decks and boat docks, and like Shelby I have come around and like it that way. Atleast why these other builders are doing it for cost plus 10%. :no:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

The majority of life is just people interacting with people. If you have an issue with the way someone is acting just talk to them. Most people want to do right by others anyways. If they don't know something is bothering you, then nothing will change.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> Simple rule to follow:
> 
> Always assume there is a video camera on you and your crew and subs, and that there is a recording device capturing every word you say.
> 
> ...


Wonder how many folks on here are old enough to remember Gladys?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> Wonder how many folks on here are old enough to remember Gladys?


One here....:thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> Wonder how many folks on here are old enough to remember Gladys?


-1 here.....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here +1


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

griz said:


> One here....:thumbup:


+ 1 more. And both Darrins.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kiteman said:


> + 1 more. And both Darrins.


Didn't one Darrin swing both ways?


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Didn't one Darrin swing both ways?


Wouldn't Gladys **** her pants if she knew that!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kiteman said:


> Wouldn't Gladys **** her pants if she knew that!


:laughing:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> Wonder how many folks on here are old enough to remember Gladys?


I'm old enough to have forgotten who she was.... help me remember


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

According to Google, Bewitched.:wheelchair:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I'm old enough to have forgotten who she was.... help me remember


Bewitched!


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

****, there were 2 Gladys' , too!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kiteman said:


> ****, there were 2 Gladys' , too!


She swung both ways?!!!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you know I Dream of Jeanie never showed us her belly button? It was considered obscene.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Old school alert......


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Did you know I Dream of Jeanie never showed us her belly button? It was considered obscene.


Same reason Ozzie and Harriet had twin beds


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

griz said:


> One here....:thumbup:


Gladys - yes.

Tramp stamp - no, had to look it up.

Somebody hand me my cane....


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> Did you know I Dream of Jeanie never showed us her belly button? It was considered obscene.





kiteman said:


> Same reason Ozzie and Harriet had twin beds


Sure is wonderful the way TV has progressed. :no:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Gladys was a nosy  (cursing)








(peeing)








(you know)







(smoking)


There, I think I covered it all... now I can go to the jobsite... :whistling


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

90% of mma and boxing matches the guy with the most tats wins. 

You want some sissys on your job?

Broke a nail Ill be here tomorrow....


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I would write up my expectations and have them sign it when they first start. Its like a good fence,,,,everyone knows the boundaries. As far as not smoking outside or no shirts off on a hot day, I think thats nuts.


----------



## BFD (Jan 31, 2014)

Give them rules and if they don't follow them, hire new subs. You're paying for professionals, not just guys who know how to do the work. If you're interested in looking for someone more professional for exterior work, send me a PM.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I put them over my knee and spank them when they act naughty.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

No one can meet an expectation that has not been set. Set the expectation, explain the consequence of not living up to the expectation and then follow through.

You have to give them a chance to change.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

As far as the tats,,this is construction


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mike d. said:


> As far as the tats,,this is construction


Having tats is one thing, but I agree with the neck and face not being appropriate.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> No, tattoos have never been a problem for me, yet. This is Cali not too much is abnormal out here. It's things like smoking on the property, pissing in the bushes when there's a Porta potty. You need to be housebroken to work on my jobs. Some of the politest people I know have tats. Now if the tat said *********** and we were working on a brothers house it may be a problem.


 I am a scotch irish guy---and that" ***********" tat would be a problem with me......
stephen


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Who said anything about race?


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

We get a lot of subcontractors gone wild... Worst typically are the framers, roofers, and drywallers. Lots of other trades are bad too of course. Those 3 just tend to do the most toking up which I don't think has a place on site.


----------



## BFD (Jan 31, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Who said anything about race?





Californiadecks said:


> and we were working on a brothers house it may be a problem


^this^


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

bfd said:


> ^this^


bfd


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BFD said:


> ^this^


My brothers white, both of them. They hate *********** tats.


----------



## BFD (Jan 31, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Who said anything about race?





Californiadecks said:


> My brothers white, both of them. They hate *********** tats.


gotcha. I interpreted it at a "brotha's" house and not "my brother's" house


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> *bfd*





[B said:


> BFD[/B];1952508]gotcha. I interpreted it at a "brotha's" house and not "my brother's" house


Boy... I missinterperted things too....:thumbup::clap::laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Boy... I missinterperted things too....:thumbup::clap::laughing:


Agreed I thought by "brother" he meant black person. :laughing:

Why else mention the fact your white brothers don't like *********** tattoos? Infact I doubt *********** tattoos are popular anywhere except P&R. :laughing:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Agreed I thought by "brother" he meant black person. :laughing:
> 
> Why else mention the fact your white brothers don't like *********** tattoos? Infact I doubt *********** tattoos are popular anywhere except P&R. :laughing:




Inner.... I was just joking around.... bfd meant something else to me...
but I am curious as a new (old) kid on the internet... what does P&R mean.

Tia

Peter


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

You guys are so naive.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

rex said:


> You guys are so naive.


Yeah I'm naive Bubbi... so wtf does P&R mean.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Yeah I'm naive Bubbi... so wtf does P&R mean.


A joke...Politics and Religion part of the forum. :laughing:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> A joke...Politics and Religion part of the forum. :laughing:


Thanks Inner..... I'm not naive I guess... just dumb.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

tattoos on the face or neck make no sense to me. It looks stupid.
Good luck finding a job with flames running up your neck.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

NCMCarpentry said:


> We get a lot of subcontractors gone wild... Worst typically are the framers, roofers, and drywallers. Lots of other trades are bad too of course. Those 3 just tend to do the most toking up which I don't think has a place on site.


Them damn drywallers!!!! Bunch of drunk /crack smoking/reefer toking/Coke heads......The world would be a better place without that kind trash!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

blacktop said:


> tattoos on the face or neck make no sense to me. It looks stupid.
> Good luck finding a job with flames running up your neck.


Yeah you may be doomed to working as a tradesman the rest of your life.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah you may be doomed to working as a tradesman the rest of your life.


yes...They may very well be.


----------



## BFD (Jan 31, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Inner.... I was just joking around.... bfd meant something else to me...
> but I am curious as a new (old) kid on the internet... what does P&R mean.
> 
> Tia
> ...


Haha BFD are my initials. I have lied, used them to trick girls to go home with me and let them leave disappointed, but thats when I was younger and let the other head make decisions :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BFD said:


> gotcha. I interpreted it at a "brotha's" house and not "my brother's" house


I'm just kidding I really did mean brotha's . I didn't mean it in a way that was racist. In fact it was quite the opposite. I was just trying to say that a guy with a *********** tat, might be offensive to an Afican American. Doesn't mean I think it's not offensive to an Irishman.


----------

